#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Flowerhorn Fish

## pescator

Anyone with a suggestion to what it is called in thai?
My dictionaries came up with a blank.

Would appreciate the thai spelling as well.

----------


## Norton

Bad link. Sorry.

----------


## mediamanbkk

I was looking at these after a tv show the other day here is a link to a Thai site:

Flowerhorn Fish

----------


## baldrick

bkkmadness is the man - he knows his guppys

though I think you might be referring to the greater spotted flowerhorn koi

----------


## Norton

> though I think you might be referring to the greater spotted flowerhorn koi


not to be confused with greater spotted flowerhorn comet

----------


## Norton

> I was looking at these after a tv show the other day here is a link to a Thai site:


Good.  That's the link I was trying to post above.

----------


## pickel

Plaa maw see

ปลาหมอสี

----------


## pickel

I have two of them, very playful fish. They will actually see me reach for their food and get excited.

----------


## English Noodles

Where's a good place to go for fish supplies (tanks/pumps etc) in Bangkok? anywhere but JJ market as I was thinking about going tonight to have a look.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

There's a shop near Sizzler's on Thong Lor. Don't know if it's any good or not.

----------


## jaiyenyen

If you want a Flowerhorn at a good price, there is a shop near me (Saphan Mai, BKK). The fish are much less than JJ prices.
I paid 400 baht for my 8" flowerhorn.
I also bought my tank, 48"x20"x20" complete with filter, lights, lid and stand for around 3500 baht.

----------


## pescator

Thanks a bunch both for the link and for the translation.

Cheers

----------


## English Noodles

Cheers MTD and JYY. I'm going to have a look today (monday), will report back. :Smile:

----------


## pescator

Incidentally, I have a acquaintance in Bkk who claims that he on several occasions noticed chinese people studying the markings on the sides of his fish. Apparently these markings ressemble chinese letters and numbers and they were looking for lucky numbers for the lottery.
Mayby a business opportunity?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mediamanbkk

^ That's what the TV show was about.  Very big business if the fish has recognisable characters

----------

